# Up Coming Archery Shoots



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has information about up coming Archery Shoots. I have on my calendar an Archery Datus Golf shoot April 11th, Hardware Ranch shoot on April 18th, UBA State Golf shoot April 25th. Cabin Fever Shoot on May 2nd, UBA State formal on May 9th, Primary Children's on May 16th, Datus Invitational May 30th. There are others later in the year, but was wondering if there are any I may have missed between now and June 1st? I think I am missing Timp Archers Ice Breaker. Anyone have information about this shoot? I can't attend too many of the shoots because of personal schedule conflicts, but I like to list them all on my calendar so I can at least go to the ones I have open.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Only thing I can see is the "cabin fever shoot" is May 2nd and 3rd


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Had that one, but thanks. I have the itch to get out and shoot. I setup my hunting bow for use with my hinge release and now am anxious to get out and shoot it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you covered them all. beside the hardware ranch runs 18 and 19.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Ya... I am aware all of the shoots run Saturdays and Sundays, but I only put them on my Saturday calendar. I don't shoot / compete on Sundays. What about the Timp Ice Breaker shoot. Has it passed? Or are they not shooting it this year. I seemed to have missed that one.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

The Timp Ice breaker is May 18 and 19. Also dont forget the BWB pig shoots every friday night starting in May.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

You're forgetting a bunch... what about the Formal Invitational in Tremonton on the 11th and 12th of April?!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Silent... May 18 and 19 is a Monday and Tuesday. Are you sure of the Dates? I also know about the BWB pig shoots. Last year they got started in April due to the early spring. Have you heard if they are planning on an early start again this year?

Many... can you enlighten me on the Tree-Town Formal Invitational? Probably won't attend as I don't care much for spot shooting, but I would like to put it on my calendar in case I have a stupor of thought and decide to attend. I have done a couple-of-three over the years, but find them boring. What are some of the others you said I am missing? I know there are some in the Vernal area each year as well as the Southern end of the State. I go to the Vernal shoot each year around the 1st of March, but generally don't get to anymore in that area. I've not ever traveled to the Color Country shoot or anything in the South end of the state. I keep thinking I would like to go play with the Senior Games shoot in October, but haven't been able to fit that one into my schedule. Anyone ever participated in that shoot and if so, was it worth the time and travel?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone know who is in charge at Timp archers now days? I have sent emails trying to get a hold of them and no response. And now the websight is not working. Not sure if thats just my PC or what. 

But sometimes on their web page they have listed shoots too.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry bow dude. May on the brain. Its April 18/19 on the spring fling. As for the pig shoots as far as I know they are still on for May as of now. Early start is certainly not out of the question though.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

The formal shoots are a great spot shoot. You shoot 90 arrows for a round, 30 at 60 yards 30 at 50 yards and 30 at 40 yards. It is my second favorite paper shoot behind field.

Robiland, as far as getting ahold of timp that is a tough deal. I am not really sure why they don't have a better system in place for information. But I am sure it is the same issues most clubs have, everyone wants to shoot but not help run the club.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

For the life of me I don't know why guys don't like shooting spots. They make you ten times the shooter you would ever be shooting 3d. You shoot more arrows and it cost less.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

SW... I agree that spots can help you become a better shot, but standing in one place shooting at a dot just isn't my cup of tea. I do that in my back yard and about all I accomplish is a lot of robin hoods. Shot another a couple of days ago. I know.. I know.... quit shooting multiple arrows at a single spot. I find shooting while moving around in different terrain is more appealing and challenging. Each type of shooting has it's merits. Sure, it's harder to consistently hit a 1/2 inch dot at 20 yards than a 2 inch 10 ring on a 3-d target at the same distance, but as one guy in a 3-d league once said to me, "there ain't no bull's eye on a deer." My wife cousin summed it all up when he said, "you just don't need to shoot that fine to hit the vitals on a deer or elk". 

One winter I shot in a spot league at Wilde Arrow for about 5 weeks. It was a good warmup prior to the two 3-d leagues I shot in that winter at Salt Lake Archery. In the Friday Night League I was shooting in, I missed shooting a perfect score for the entire league by 5 points. In other words I shot perfect scores for several weeks in a row. I attribute that to the spot shooting, which honed my shooting eye that winter. Without question, the 3-d was more fun.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Field is shooting dots with multiple arrows at distances out to 80 yards in varying terrain. Cost is five bucks and it hones your skills. Timps range is one of the best in the state for this.

If your getting Robin hoods you need to protect the back of your arrows with something like collars or pin nocks. They work great in hunting situations and they extend the life of your arrows. Worth ever cent imho.

3d is fine I shoot it all the time but most 3d only shooters are gut shooters lol. Put them on a spot and they can't consistantly group their arrows and it really starts to exposes their form flaws. Most the 3d shoots they have now in utah try and not offend the 3d shooter. They have an orange sticker that scores "11" and generous scoring ring half the size of the target that scores a "10". The guts and legs score an eight. They shoot one or two arrows and anyone that shoots it only get beat by the winner by 20 points. If they used the real scoring rings they loose by hundred or more.

My favorite shoots were unmarked 3d shoots with regular 12, 10, 8, 5 scoring rings. I was good with guessing distance because that's what I did all day for my job and I could shoot pretty consistant. 

Spots for me are a challenge. I've won 3d shoots and pop up shoots but spots is a pure shooters game I have yet to conquer. There is so much you can do to hone the 30x 300 game it isn't even funny. Apply that to a hunting bow and your money on a live animal.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The thing I learned about unmarked 3-d shoots was it generally was not the best shooter who won, it was the best cheater. People would pace off the yardage as they were walking back to the station or put a mark on their binos so when they were in focus, they knew the yardage. There are several things people can do to come up with the yardage. Then others had cards of the various targets so they knew where to shoot on the target to hit the vitals. Spots and marked yardage put everyone on the same playing field. Though it is not as fun, when it comes to competition, I am all for it. I like marked yardage, but not dots on the animals. That makes it a bit more challenging and still keeps everyone on "mostly" a level playing field. But... since I am not interested in competing, it does't matter all that much to me. 

I have considered pin nocks, but anything you do to the back of the arrow adds weight which changes your FOC. So you increase tip weight to offset the added weight and then you affect your spine. So, you go up in spine and then you start adding overall weight to the arrow. It become a vicious cycle until you finally get things worked out. Not that it is a big deal, I just like to build an arrow and leave it at that.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pin nocks with pin bushings 17 grains
Bushings with GT new nocks 20 grains
Regular hunting nocks 12 grains

That's 5 grains more on the back for pin set up. 5 grains doesn't really mean anything except 1.5 fps loss and foc changes about a %.

If you want to keep the same spine arrow and same FOC add five grains to the tip. So total arrow weight goes up 10 grains and arrow slows down 3 fps but you have the same spine arrow and same FOC. 

3 fps for added arrow protection imho is worth it. I could go through a dozen arrows in a weekend of shooting without pin nocks. My kids are shooting good enough they could probably go through a dozen between both of them.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, this kinda got off track.. and I'm probably too sauced to get it back on, but I will say this... The Formal Invitational is April 11th and 12th... full information is available at http://brighambowmen.com... or you can PM me with questions, I'm a member of the club.

I'm no "pro" by any means (yet)... though after 10 months of shooting (after a 20 year hiatus) I do think I'm getting pretty **** good.

Personally, I love both the spot and the 3d shooting (haven't tried field yet, but that'll happen soon)... here's what I do know.

3D is the best way to test your "first shots" and your "odd yardages"... spot tests your consistency... if you ask me, you need to do both well... neither are wrong.

If you hate 3D then there's something wrong with either your first shots, or your odd yardages, and if you hate spot shooting, you aren't consistent enough. (piss you off? good!)

None of us will ever be perfect, but we can strive to be... if you can't master more than one "type" of archery, you aren't perfect yet... so don't diss on anybody that's playing in anything you haven't mastered yet.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Many... nice opinion, but... you are making incorrect assumptions. Thanks for the information on the shoot. I will put it on my calendar. 

SW... I doubted your stated weights so I went out and checked my GT pin nocks. I have never taken the time to weigh them, just assumed they were much heavier. I was surprised. The ones for my aluminum arrows weigh in at 24 grains, the ones for my GT 400 Velocity's weigh in at 14 grains. My GT nocks weigh in at 8 grains and 11 grains. I never knew. I will give em a try and see how they shoot. I've been told the GT pin nocks are really brittle and have been know to break just from shooting. (Probably a Easton fan boy that shared the info) Had any experience with GT's?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hear ya

The old gold tip pin nocks weren't so good with the speed bows. They had a lot of complaints and recalls. The new high density ones should work with them. I've seen Tim Gillingham using them with a 32" or 33" draw shooting triple x arrows over 300 fps.

I think but I'm not sure but the new collars should also work but their a touch heavier.

I've hunted with the pin nocks for several years and never had problems.

By the way timps 3d shoot moved to may 23 rd.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice... glad to see there is no conflict between the Hardware Ranch shoot and Timp's. Both are fun shoots. Datus used to run 3 golf courses (2 invitational and 1 State) with three 18 hole courses each. My favorite was the course where the school now sits. I have missed it. 

I actually won the state golf tournament two years in a row for my class (bowhunter). They printed my name in the bow string as having won. Prior to that, they used to give out belt buckles to the winners. That was the last time I entered a competition. The cost of the competition round was not worth the prize (no prize, just printed name). You'd of thought I would have at least been given a Hoyt bow. Seems like that is always the prize at Utah Shoots   

The Vernal group (Split Mountain Archers) used to have a shoot over at the Strawberry Pinnacles. That was a fun shoot to attend also. I think they stopped holding it. I have not heard about it for a long time. 

Seems there was one over in the Reno area or somewhere between Reno and Salt Lake that used to be well attended. I have not made that one, but have heard good things about it. 

I have heard Colorado holds a big one over around Grand Junction. Idaho used to hold a big one just over the boarder towards Idaho Falls / Pocatello if I remember correctly. It would be fun to attend the one in Redding California some day. I knew a couple of guys that have gone and shot it. Said it was huge. 

Too many shoots to attend and not enough time to get to them all. I am lucky to get to half a dozen in a year anymore. I always thought once the kids grew up, got married and moved out there would be more available "me" time. Not so. Between kids, Grandkids, wife, work and church, the shooting time diminishes greatly. Looks like there is a shoot nearly every weekend from the middle of April until the first of June. I ought to be able to get to a couple.


----------

